# new babys



## dogoinmysoul (Dec 9, 2008)

http://img441.imageshack.us/im

[URL=http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf2530.jpg][IMG]http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/824/dscf2530.th.jpg


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Just adorable...lovely pic.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Cute picture, 10 pups is quite a handful
What breed are they? How's mum?


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Awwww, they're so teeny and cute. 
*goes mushy*


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Are they more dalmations!!!!!! Very cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww so tiny, bless and sooooooooooo cute,


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwwww beautifull, what are they?


----------



## dogoinmysoul (Dec 9, 2008)

mom is very good and they are dogo argentino thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

aww how cute so lovely x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mum looks very relaxed
dogo argentino are handsome dogs - I'm assuming you are outside of the UK as they are an the banned dog list here, which is a shame.


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahh what beautiful little pup's


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! 

x


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi
what a lovely bunch of pup's! they are so cute!


----------



## Joy Ann (Mar 26, 2009)

dogoinmysoul said:


> http://img441.imageshack.us/im
> 
> [URL=http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf2530.jpg][IMG]http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/824/dscf2530.th.jpg


I had to look up the breed. The babies are adorable. Do you have homes for them yet? Or, are you going to keep them all like I would.


----------



## dogoinmysoul (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone lm in argentina now and l will keep 3 of then lm moving to usa on july lm taking all my dogs with me there is some of my friends ask me for a puppy so they may get a pup maybe lol.----........


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

dogoinmysoul said:


> Thanks everyone lm in argentina now and l will keep 3 of then lm moving to usa on july lm taking all my dogs with me there is some of my friends ask me for a puppy so they may get a pup maybe lol.----........


Wow - keeping 3, that's great, you'll have quite a house full
Good luck with the move, hope it all goes smoothly.
There must be a lot to organise, sorting out the dogs and all.


----------

